# How far does one go.....



## StillSurfing (Mar 20, 2012)

Now we have the time to travel, does anyone here limit themselves to a certain distance or location?

I seem to get a mixed response whenever I mention the destinations I'd like to visit (too far/too hot/flight times...etc)

Understanding that health is a possible restriction, but should we be not still be allowed to travel the world if we feel good enough....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't like to fly, but we've taken a couple of nice vacations in Hawaii years ago, beautiful there especially if you rent a car and get away on the back roads away from the tourists.  We enjoy camping, and have driven to various states in the US, also Canada.  Taking pets along is never a problem for us, because we actually don't care to stay in motels when our camper is clean and bedbug-free.


----------



## jeremygolan (Mar 20, 2012)

we live in Ontario Canada and we like to fly down to the Orlando Florida area every winter. you would be surprised how many Canadians you will find down there! we are called snowbirds.


----------



## Polly (Mar 20, 2012)

As I get older, I find myself less and less tolerant of the discomfort which seems to be an inevitable part of travelling any long distance.  Travel in trains, planes and automobiles always involves being cooped up for hours, then finally escaping to stretch out limbs and get the blood moving again! 

I also find it more difficult to put up with crowds now, so that can make hanging around in airports and stations a bit of a chore, too.  But that is a danger of getting old, isn't it?  Not the minor discomfort of travel, but the attitude which sees it as a barrier to going interesting places.  

So in the next few years, I will be challenging myself to visit some of the places with my husband which we put on a list when we were much younger...  exploring countries in Europe such as Spain, Belgium, Austria, and even further afield, who knows?


----------



## silverback5 (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel completely opposite from you Polly. The older I get, the more adventurous I feel. Although truthfully, I mostly travel to resorts. 

I guess the frustrations of airports and the time spent cooped up in airplanes seem well worth it when you get to a destination where you'll be pampered. The resorts I go to usually have spas and a good massage tends to make everything right in the world again.


----------



## MargotLilli (Mar 20, 2012)

My husband and I have rented a trailer down in Mesa, AZ for the past couple of years and we quite enjoy it. We haven't really traveled elsewhere since retiring but we are considering buying an RV and seeing the country while we still can


----------



## Allin (Mar 20, 2012)

I try to avoid going anywhere outside of North America, as I find the flight times are too long for me and I get restless and uncomfortable after 4 or more hours. Other than that, if it's within North America and I would like to visit, I will. Weather or anything like that isn't a big issue for me. Having fun and seeing the sights is all that matters to me.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 21, 2012)

I've already done the traveling in my life. I'm done with sleeping in beds that aren't my own. If I were to travel, I'd stay in Ontario, I want to be able to get home at any time for whatever reasons.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 22, 2012)

Travelling is the reason I retired! 

No place is too far.


----------



## TBN (Mar 25, 2012)

AlbertC said:


> Travelling is the reason I retired!
> 
> No place is too far.


That was one of my big reasons for retiring as well. I've been all over the world, and there are very many places that I would not return to, but I've never regretted going anywhere (regardless of temperature, accommodation, etc.) and I'm far better off for the experienced I've had.


----------



## Madge90 (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you tried the Canary Islands in Spain?


----------



## hellomimi (May 24, 2020)

I love to travel so I'm keeping myself fit. I plan to visit Tibet soon.


----------



## Lewkat (May 24, 2020)

Just  down the shore to my son's until I move there.  My traveling days will be limited to as far as we can go in his boat.  Up and down a few rivers and the bay and that is just fine with me these days.


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2020)

There are so many places I have yet to go.  Will I?  Time will tell.  I still have two continents to cross off; Australia is a possibility, Antarctica probably isn't.

My last big trip (to India), while it was wonderful, about did me in.  I was supposed to go back there this fall on a retreat with cousins but that's off, obviously.

There are so many places in South America I haven't seen.  It's so much easier to get to.  That may be my traveling future.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

We're kind of limited at the moment to travelling to Europe...particularly Spain while my daughter is there... Hopefully not for much longer if she manages to sell.. but it's a difficult time.  

We've got property in a different area of Spain  to my daughter.. which we rent out  and we  took off the market after having it up for sale for a few months, but once  everything settles again, we'll put that back for sale,  we can get back to (if we're still physically willing  or able to cope with the horrible airport experience.)... travelling further afield again.. new Zealand would be first on my list.. but it's a 30 hour flight.. so maybe we'll get there maybe we won't.. we'll have to see.. .


----------



## oldman (May 25, 2020)

I have been to the Far East a number of times. I have also visited England, France and Germany. I would like to go to Italy and Greece and the Galapagos. Australia? Maybe. Definitely would like to do Africa on a photo safari. I have also flown millions of miles.

The worse part of traveling for me are the airports. People are just plain rude and I have noticed that many of them lack social skills.


----------



## old medic (May 27, 2020)

Drove 2.5 hours yesterday one way hauling the camper to get the AC fixed, then home....
Next planned trip is camping at the beach for a week... 5 hours away...


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2020)

jeremygolan said:


> we live in Ontario Canada and we like to fly down to the Orlando Florida area every winter. you would be surprised how many Canadians you will find down there! we are called snowbirds.



We have several in our little community here also.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

I, also am not a flyer. I am planning some short road trips. I cannot see me going for longer than a couple days.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 27, 2020)

Plan to take the RV up to Colorado, soon, if the virus stuff abates. We'll look for a new house. After that, trips around the US, as before. I hate what flying has become, so travel abroad is out. 

I went where I wanted to go, overseas, when I was younger. If i want to see a sight that's abroad, I route the internet through my big TV, cue up some music, and enjoy. No obnoxious, loud, pushy, little tourists to deal with. Cool.


----------



## old medic (May 27, 2020)

TreeGuy.... Holler if ya'll get to WNC...


----------



## treeguy64 (May 28, 2020)

old medic said:


> TreeGuy.... Holler if ya'll get to WNC...


What town are you in?


----------



## old medic (May 28, 2020)

Not a town... so far in the sticks we use one towns zip code,,, and Lake Lures Phone numbers....
were near Asheville


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2020)

My advice is to enjoy it while you can.   We were able to take some trips overseas before retirement and many with our small travel trailer since.
Five years ago at 79 and 80 we sold the trailer and now only go to the beach or the very nice county parks that we have here.
There is a big beautiful world out there, don't miss it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

Not too far anymore since my husband passed. The exception was my first (and last) cruise, something that had been on my bucket list. Last year I went on a family reunion cruise to Bermuda. Great thing was I didn't even have to fly to a port...it left from Bayonne, N.J. and my son took me. Otherwise, now I go to our timeshare in Atlantic City, where I'm comfortable and at peace. It takes about 3 hours to get there if I take the Casino bus because there are a couple of other stops after where I get on. If that bus isn't running and I take New Jersey Transit into New York and another NJT bus to A.C. it still winds up being about 3-1/2 hours total. Right now I'm hoping to be able to take the Casino bus from my neighborhood. It's a lot less crowded than one that leaves from Port Authority. I've decided to treat myself to a Lyft to get back home, at least my first time going down this year.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 28, 2020)

We now limit ourselves to North America. When we were a bit younger, we did trips to Europe.  Our last one was a killer-13 hours LA to Moscow. Since then, we have been taking cruises out of LA NO flying .


----------

